# MTurbo Reverb- any experiences?



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 12, 2017)

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MTurboReverb
Given how much discussion a new reverb release usually gets in the forums it's pretty quiet on this one. Did anybody get his hands on it? Looks interesting and the intro price isn't that bad.
I cannot try it out in the moment but would like to hear opinions if somebody has experience already. Especially how it compares to b2. If it could be a less cpu hungry alternative.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 12, 2017)

I've used it on some occasions inside of MXXX. 
It has an amazing potential, but - as almost always with Melda - also a learning curve.

The Melda plug ins are all great, but it's not a company which does that kind of aggressive marketing as other competitors.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 12, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> I've used it on some occasions inside of MXXX.
> It has an amazing potential, but - as almost always with Melda - also a learning curve.
> 
> The Melda plug ins are all great, but it's not a company which does that kind of aggressive marketing as other competitors.


Thanks for response!
What do you mean with amazing potential? It is amazing and can do even more or it's not quite there but could be great if further developed. Or it depends on tweaking the right knobs which of course is true most of the times.
In terms of richness and depths I always return to b2 . If Mturbo comes close and is less cpu hungry I'd get it for the intro price.
I didn't get my hands on exponential audio and relab which also seem to be quite popular. So one of those would be nice to have in the arsenal as an alternative.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 12, 2017)

@Markus Kohlprath :
In MTurboReverb you can dive into the core of the reverb and reprogram/modifiy algorithms. It's kind of a reverb toolkit. (However, i didn't went so far jet...but it's really easy to modify existing algorithms/settings, if one is familiar with the Melda logic)


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 12, 2017)

I would suggest posting this type of plugin question in the Mixing Forum in the future please . Gear Talk has been generally made for hardware equipment.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 12, 2017)

Ah, ok I was wondering about that. Excuse me. 
But still nobody has an experience with mturbo rev?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 12, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> @Markus Kohlprath :
> In MTurboReverb you can dive into the core of the reverb and reprogram/modifiy algorithms. It's kind of a reverb toolkit. (However, i didn't went so far jet...but it's really easy to modify existing algorithms/settings, if one is familiar with the Melda logic)


Well I'm not sure if it would be of any advantage if I would go into programming And its not really my desire. So this is not a "must have" argument for me. I see I must try it out myself.


----------



## SBK (Aug 13, 2017)

I use it and its very realistic and musical, can make crazy reverbs for any kind of sound!


----------



## Fleer (Dec 17, 2018)

Any more thoughts? It’s part of a $99 bundle sale (with MTurboComp) so I’d like to know how good it is.


----------

